# Fiscal Representation



## PlasticPortuguese (Apr 11, 2021)

Hi all, I'm a new joiner to the Forum although I have read a good few posts and found the content to be very useful.

I am seeking some advice on the requirement for a Fiscal Representative now post-Brexit. 

A brief summary of my background. I am half-Portuguese but sadly never took to the language (although now aiming to learn). I inherited a property a couple of years ago not far from Castelo Branco and thought I had nailed all the admin but now post-Brexit this issue of needing a Fiscal Representative has reared its head. I've looked for details online but can only find information that confirms this is that case but not much that helps me with how to get this organised or likely costs.

From what I can see it appears a solicitor can be the representative, however my experience with solicitors so far has been patchy (fingers burned on costs in a couple of instances) and I'm somewhat limited in needing one that speaks at least reasonable English. 

So, does anyone have any basic steps to take on getting a FR set up, any ideas of costs, and any recommendations for a reasonable English speaking solicitor in the Castelo Branco area (or I suppose anywhere if they can offer a remote service).

Thanks in advance, depserately looking forward to getting back out to Portugal soon!

Jack


----------



## Strontium (Sep 16, 2015)

There is a lot of discussions about this on here and other places but if you are worried about it then just contact a few of the companies which appear on an internet search and ask them for a price to be your fiscal rep etc. then later on you'll be able to change your fiscal rep after you have found a cheaper/better one or not need one by living here. You should have till June to sort one.


----------



## hktoportugal (Feb 25, 2019)

We use Eurofinesco, they are very helpful


----------



## PlasticPortuguese (Apr 11, 2021)

Strontium said:


> There is a lot of discussions about this on here and other places but if you are worried about it then just contact a few of the companies which appear on an internet search and ask them for a price to be your fiscal rep etc. then later on you'll be able to change your fiscal rep after you have found a cheaper/better one or not need one by living here. You should have till June to sort one.


Thanks Strontium (2000AD reference?). I did a search but much of the information seems to go back to around 10 years ago. Clearly my search skills need improving. I've seen a few people on here recommend a solicitor in Castelo Branco (Liliana Solipa) who might be able to help. This would be useful as I think I'll need more than fiscal sevices. I acquired our house in 2019 after my mother passed away (it was in my name but she took care of all the admin) and so I'd value someone doing an audit on where we are with the property/tax to ensure I'm not going to have any nasty surprises. 



hktoportugal said:


> We use Eurofinesco, they are very helpful


Thank you hktoportugal, I'll ping them an email to get an idea of costs.


----------



## p9cbs (Jul 14, 2015)

Hi Jack, I have a few quotes that may help you as I am currently looking for a fiscal rep - Parcial Finance in Lisbon quoted 150 euros and our local Lawyer in Tomar originally quoted 300 euros but has price matched the 150 euros at my request (very surprisingly)


----------



## topofthenorth (Sep 11, 2019)

Is this the same Fiscal Representation discussed in this thread?

Taken from the British Embassy Lisbon Facebook page.

If you are resident in the UK, you now have until 30 June 2022 to appoint a fiscal representative in order to fulfil your fiscal duties in Portugal. You can read the Portuguese government announcement here (in Portuguese) ➡ https://portaldascomunidades.mne.gov.pt/…/Despacho_SEAAF_15…
If you are resident in Portugal, you are not obliged to appoint a fiscal representative, but can do so if you wish.
The British Embassy cannot give advice on tax issues. You should seek professional advice from a tax lawyer or accountant who is better placed to advise on individual circumstances and liabilities.
For more information, please see contact “Autoridade Tributária” ➡ https://www.portaldasfinancas.gov.pt/…/contactosEbalcao.act…


----------

